# 31 weeks no appetite



## Mom.to.Many

At 31 weeks I have NO appetite! On Christmas I was taken to L&D to monitor some contractions I am having (no preterm labor, thank God, just stress related) and the nurse said I had ketones in my urine indicating I was not eating enough. I am finding it more difficult to get hungry. If I go out to eat I can put it away no problem... but I actually FORGET to eat when I am home. I am drinking as much water as I can stomach (I hate water) and steering clear of caffine, obviously. Has anyone else dealt with this? I am concerned my babies are not going to be healthy, but I literally feel like I am force feeding myself if I eat more than 3 times a day.

P.S. In a perfect world I would be eating carrot sticks and high protein bars, but I am not. I am eating cereal, sandwiches, apples and popcorn. I have NEVER been a big eater before pregnancy and have found that being pregnant actually has curbed my appetite. My weight gain so far is about 45 lbs +/-, which I have been told is good by some and not enough by others. HELP!


----------



## tripletsOMG

i had same issue around 29-31 wks so i added extra protein shakes. Now @ nearly 34 wks appetite is back but not nearly like 1st tri lol.I have only gained 5lbs this month lol usually 10+ i have gain 60+lbs this pregnancy goood luck!


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I need to supplement something but nothing is appetizing (sp?). I dont feel sick of anything, just unmotivated to eat (that's the best way to describe it).


----------



## tripletsOMG

i totally agree! i felt the same u will be fine it will resume around 33-34 i only eat 2-3 meals a day fruit for snacks and 2-3 protein shakes if i remember. i drink water juice and milk babies take from u they will keep growing keep taking ur vitamins at least


----------

